# Udder Balm



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Can I make a whipped shea with peppermint eo and use as an udder balm?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

You know I was looking at my container of whipped shea and was wondering the same thing this morning. I had a cow come down with a mild case of mastitis so needed to get some peppermint on her udder asap. I decided not to because I thought the whipped shea would be too thick. Plus it takes quite a bit to rub into a big udder. I opted to throw some EO's in some lotion I had laying around. Much lighter and massages in much easier. Not to mention WAY cheaper.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would be using a light oil...Unless you are going to use a warm cloth to wipe off the excess, we don't use any butters or petroleum based products on udders (other than massaging them up for showing and even them I use sweet almond oil, because of staph problems.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Ok, thanks. So do I need to make a lotion or cream or can I just use a light oil with the peppermint?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a fabulous goat pal making me unbelievable udder balm. It is calendula infused olive oil 
with other antibacterials/antifungals like Tea Tree and eucalyptus and a small amt of mint. She whips it to a light wonderful fluffy cream that melts on so nicely and smells so good and I wear it under my gloves when I garden. I know you would know how to do it better than I can explain Cindy but it is wonderful stuff.
I can send you some to try if you like. 
Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

That would be great, Lee, thanks. Let me know how much I owe you and you can send it with the butter dish & sugar bowl. Much appreciated.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Not for money- just for fun and I will give you the recipe too in case you want to make more.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

I use olive oil as a balm as well! Its NICE, super light, absorbs quickly, and since it can be used as a carrier oil you can add whatever essential oil(s) you may want.


----------

